# Flirty's latest issue



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Long post, sorry!

Flirty is now 10 years old. She has, in the past, had anxiety issues, she seems frightened of every little noise other than the usual household noises. Now that the weather has finally warmed up, we have the windows open and she is very spooked by any noise outside which in turn makes her refuse to go outside in the evenings until late at night. We've tried high value treats, nothing works and we live on the second story so I can't drag her out the door. In the winter months she is fine, it's just once the weather warms up that this occurs. Keep in mind that she has no eyes (due to pigmentary uvietis and secondary glaucoma) so she can't see whether it's light or dark outside. This issue is something we dealt with even when she had vision.

Hubby and I just returned from a week's vacation. We boarded her at a place that she's been before many times for day care and an overnighter here and there. So some of the current issue is probably separation anxiety resulting in that long vacation, don't you think?

When I came home from work on Monday, she had pee'd a huge amount in the foyer (hubby had been gone all day). Tuesday my hubby was home all day with her and she was fine. Yesterday while I was at work, hubby decided to clean out the garage (he truly is a gem) and Flirty refused to go outside with him. When I got home from work and found hubby outside, I also found she had pee'd in the living room on the carpet while hubby was outside. 

She also seems to be drinking a lot of water. And yes, she is visiting the vet tomorrow to rule out anything physical.

I'm leaning toward the separation anxiety but how do we get her through this? I can't not ever open my windows. And I can't have her peeing whenever we leave her alone. 

I put the thundershirt on her today, sometimes that helps.

Any advice is welcome but mostly I just need to "talk" about this to fellow parents who understand why I'm upset. Thanks.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You could try Adaptil. It's a synthetic form of a pheromone produced by nursing mother dogs. It comes in a diffuser, spray, or collar form. I use the diffuser in our home to help with my dog's occasional separation anxiety. I've just been using it for a short time, and it seems to take the edge off and helps him to relax a bit. I sometimes have him wear his thundershirt at the same time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no advice, just good thoughts.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

at 10 years old it could be her hearing or maybe her eye sight. The vet visit should help if it's anything physical. My thoughts are with you and yours through this trying time.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Second Adaptil, but there might be something physical or physiologic... I find that a lot of Goldens that are quirky when younger, just get more quirky... There are meds that can help...


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

The challenge is with some seniors it's truly separation distress and for others it's actually about cognitive decline - the SA is just a subset.

- Talk to your vet about meds, supplements, and training/management for cognitive decline. It is inappropriate for your vet to say there is nothing that can be done. There are quite a few medication options as well as combinations of meds.
- The underlying anxiety should be addressed as well.
- You can work through standard separation distress with: TREATING SEPARATION ANXIETY IN DOGS - Kindle edition by Malena DeMartini-Price. Crafts, Hobbies & Home Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
- Do keep windows closed unless you are doing structured training
- You said treats "didn't work" can you describe the process? 
Read Reactive Champion: Learning Theory 101: Classical Conditioning and Reactive Champion: Learning Theory 101: Desensitization and Counter-Conditioning


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Flirty.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

It's very hard to see our dogs in distress and with your girl having lost her vision working through anxiety issues can be a little more challenging. She is probably stressed after having been boarded while on vacation. Have you boarded her before post vision loss? If not I would give her some time to settle back in. I know routine for dogs with "disabilities" is incredibly important and maybe her time at the kennel got her a little mixed up and scared. Do talk to your vet about Adaptil, it does help take the edge off. Other than that, I would say that although she doesn't have her vision remember she is a dog. When she is nervous try not to nurture that behavior as it will just increase her instability, instead do activities during that time that will build her confidence. (Such things as basic obedience and playing "find it" games encouraging her to use her nose)

Thinking of you and best of luck


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh dear, your family and Flirty have been through so much - it's just so frustrating when we can't reason with them. I hope your trip to the vet has yielded some answers or that things have improved over the last few days. 

I would guess that she's keeping up with the time based on the routine her human family has - noises, movements help her track the time. I agree that some of what's going on is probably due to her recent boarding. Does she like to go for car rides and/or walks? I was wondering if you could tempt her with those as the reward for being outside. 

My heart goes out to you guys. <hugs>


----------

